# Wolf Track?



## jshuag (Jan 16, 2014)

Found this today in the remote Utah mountains while hunting decepticons. 
I measured my hand when I got home and that track is 5 inches long. 

Wolf Track?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I've had many hound dogs that thru a much bigger track than that,
So, I kinda doubt it.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

Domestic dog my lab throws a track that big. Where at how remote.


Still big coyote


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

https://wolves.wordpress.com/2006/10/19/comparison-of-wolf-and-dog-tracks/

http://dnr.wi.gov/topic/wildlifehabitat/wolf/identify.html


----------



## jshuag (Jan 16, 2014)

Lonetree said:


> https://wolves.wordpress.com/2006/10/19/comparison-of-wolf-and-dog-tracks/
> 
> http://dnr.wi.gov/topic/wildlifehabitat/wolf/identify.html


The size matches the descriptions here. I tried to play with the zoom on my computer to take an overlay photo to get some more detail on the measurement.

I would like to see some lab print measurements.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

trust your gut on it. if it's really a remote area that is hike to only then you can rule out most dogs reaching the area that are large enough to leave that print.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

One thing I have learned about wolf tracks.....they don't exist unless somebody sees them with their own eyes. Until then they are just big dogs.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

jshuag said:


> Found this today in the remote Utah mountains while hunting decepticons.
> I measured my hand when I got home and that track is 5 inches long.
> 
> Wolf Track?


Any wolf videos?

.


----------



## jshuag (Jan 16, 2014)

Nope just the track.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Who cares about the wolf track. How was the hunting? Any decepticons moving around yet?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

wolf track


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

^^^^^ Now thats a wolf track! ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

jshuag,
Not saying %100 that the track you found is not a wolf.

BUT, that track has ALOT of melt in it.
And it's amazing how much a snow track can grow with 2-3 days of sunshine in it.
I would guess that track you found was much smaller the day it was fresh...JMHO


----------



## jshuag (Jan 16, 2014)

Ok. Thank you all for the info. I will keep my eyes pealed better in the future.


----------



## jshuag (Jan 16, 2014)

3arabians said:


> Who cares about the wolf track. How was the hunting? Any decepticons moving around yet?


They had already done there damage by the time I showed up. I can only assume that they had somehow learned of my plans to arrive in the area on Saturday. As such they decided to do there nasty work behind my back.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

That is a winter killed fawn that has had birds on it.^^^^^^^^

Not a predator kill.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> That is a winter killed fawn that has had birds on it.^^^^^^^^
> 
> Not a predator kill.


Exactly what the decepticons want you to think!!

(why do you think they are called decepticons??)


----------

